# ظهور الرب لشَاول



## النهيسى (17 يوليو 2010)

ظهور الرب لشَاول

سؤال:

توجد قصتان فى سفر أعمال الرسل لظهور الرب لشاول الطرسوسى، يبدو بينهما بعض التناقض، سواء من جهة الرؤية، أو من جهة السماع. نرجو التوضيح.

الجواب لقداسه البابا

وردت قصة ظهور الرب لشاول فى الإصحاح التاسع. وجاء فيها: "وأما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين، يسمعون الصوت، ولا ينظرون أحداً" (أع9 : 7). كما وردت نفس القصة فى الإصحاح الثانى والعشرين. وفيه قال القديس بولس "والذين كانوا معى، نظروا النور وارتعبوا. ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذى كلمنى" (أع22 : 9). ومفتاح المشكلة هو أن الرجال المرافقين للقديس بولس الرسول، لم يكونوا فى نفس الدرجة الروحية، التى بها يبصرون ما يبصره، ويسمعون ما يسمعه. كما أن الرؤيا لم تكن لهم، وظهور الرب لم يكن لهم، وحديث الرب لم يكن لهم، إنما المقصود بذلك كله شاول الطرسوسى وحده. ومع ذلك ليس فى القصتين أى تناقض من جهة السماع أو الرؤيا، كما سنرى فى فحص القصتين بتدقيق. ومن ذلك يتبين أن: الرجال المرافقون سمعوا صوت شاول يتكلم مع الرب. ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الرب الذى كان يكلمه. وإذا قرأنا العبارتين بالتدقيق، نرى ما يؤيد هذا بلا تناقض:

1- يسمعون الصوت، ولا ينظرون أحداً.

2- نظروا النور، ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذى يكلمنى. الصوت الذى ورد فى العبارة الأولى، هو صوت شاول، سمعوه يتكلم، دون أن يبصروا مع من كان يتكلم. أما الصوت الذى لم يسمعوه فهو صوت الذى كان يكلمه... إذن لا تناقض من جهة الصوت. وكان يمكن أن يوجد تناقض، لو قليل فى العبارة الأولى "يسمعون صوت الذى يكلمنى" أو "يسمعون ما أسمعه". أما عبارة (الصوت) فقط، فهى تعنى هنا صوت شاول. لأن مستوى أولئك الرجال هو أن يسمعوا صوت إنسان وليس صوت الرب... كذلك من جهة الرؤية، نفس الوضع: لقد رأوا النور. ولم يروا الشخص الذى يكلم شاول... وهذا واضح من أسلوب العبارتين فى تدقيق:

1- ولا ينظرون أحداً (أع9 : 7).

2- نظروا النور وارتعبوا (أع22 : 9). إن النور شىء، ووجه وشكل الشخص الذى يتكلم، شىء آخر.
​


----------



## amselim (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للتوضيح الرائع

الرب يبارك اعمالك​


----------



## brethren p (18 يوليو 2010)

*تغيير بولس واختباراته المبكرة*

الرب يباركك اخى النهيس على الموضوع 

شاول، شاول! لماذا تضطهدني؟ ... أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده. صعبٌ عليك أن ترفس مناخس  ( أع 9:  4 ، 5)
لم يكن شاول الطرسوسي ذاهبًا إلى دمشق لينظر مناظرها الخلابة، بل ليُتلف المسيحيين  هناك. كان غيورًا ولكن في جهل وعدم إيمان، وليخدم الرب كان يُقمع تلاميذ الرب. وقبل  أن يقابل التلاميذ تقابل مع السيد، ونور أقوى من لمعان الشمس في رابعة النهار أوقعه  على الأرض، وصوت من السماء أثاب رشده، إنه صوت الرب. ويا لها من ثورة اعتملت في  نفسه! وحماسه الديني انتهى إلى لا شيء، وبره تلاشى في اعتراف نفسه بجريمته إذ رأت  عيناه ابن الله، وسمعت أذناه صوته. ويا لروعة النعمة!! لم يؤخذ شاول بيديه المضرجة  بدماء ضحاياه، متلبسًا بجريمته، ليُطرح حيًا في أعماق جهنم، بل، بدلاً من ذلك، حصل  على مظهر غير محدود لنعمة غنية متفاضلة إذ سمع تلك الكلمات: «قُم وقف على رجليك  لأني لهذا ظهرت لك، لأنتخبك خادمًا وشاهدًا بما رأيت وبما سأظهرُ لك به، مُنقذًا  إياك من الشعب ومن الأمم الذين أنا الآن أُرسلك إليهم، لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من  ظلمات إلى نور، ومن سلطان الشيطان إلى الله، حتى ينالوا بالإيمان بي غفران الخطايا  ونصيبًا مع المقدسين» ( أع 26: 16  - 18). 

لقد رأى بولس الصليب في ضوء المجد، ومنذ تلك اللحظة فإن العالم  اليهودي (والأممي) قد صُلب له، وهو للعالم. لقد انتهى عماه وأُطلق الأسير، سلَّم  حياته لمن مات عنه، ومنذ تلك اللحظة مجَّد وخدم «ابن الله الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه  لأجلي» ( غل 2: 20 ). 

ولقد شرح أحدهم اختباراته المبكرة في ثماني  نقاط هي: 

(1) تعلم الاعتمادية خلال العمى المؤقت الذي اجتازه، فلم يَعُد  يستطيع السير بمفرده 
(2) أصبح موضوع رعاية الرب. 
(3) ابتدأ يصلي قبل أن يقول أية  صلاة. 
(4) حصل على مساعدة من مؤمن يكبره سنًا، ذلك هو حنانيا الذي أرسله الرب له.  وكم تشجعت نفسه حينما قال له حنانيا: «أيها الأخ شاول».
(5) اعتمد.
 (6) أصبح  مشغولاً كُلية بالبشارة. 
(7) عانى اضطهادًا ومفشلات من الداخل والخارج. 
(8) تعلَّم  أهمية وفرح شركة القديسين. 

ومن سفر الاعمال 22: 14، 15 ندرك أن ذهن بولس
 تدرب في طرق الخادم، 
وتدربت عيناه أن ترى أمجاد المسيح وأذناه لتسمع كلمة الله، 
وقلبه تدرب كذلك ليرى الحاجة إلى الكلمة الحية. ​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يوليو 2010)

amselim قال:


> شكرا للتوضيح الرائع
> 
> الرب يبارك اعمالك​


الرب يبارك مروركم الجميل شكرا جداا


----------



## النهيسى (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تغيير بولس واختباراته المبكرة*



brethren p قال:


> الرب يباركك اخى النهيس على الموضوع
> 
> شاول، شاول! لماذا تضطهدني؟ ... أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده. صعبٌ عليك أن ترفس مناخس  ( أع 9:  4 ، 5)
> لم يكن شاول الطرسوسي ذاهبًا إلى دمشق لينظر مناظرها الخلابة، بل ليُتلف المسيحيين  هناك. كان غيورًا ولكن في جهل وعدم إيمان، وليخدم الرب كان يُقمع تلاميذ الرب. وقبل  أن يقابل التلاميذ تقابل مع السيد، ونور أقوى من لمعان الشمس في رابعة النهار أوقعه  على الأرض، وصوت من السماء أثاب رشده، إنه صوت الرب. ويا لها من ثورة اعتملت في  نفسه! وحماسه الديني انتهى إلى لا شيء، وبره تلاشى في اعتراف نفسه بجريمته إذ رأت  عيناه ابن الله، وسمعت أذناه صوته. ويا لروعة النعمة!! لم يؤخذ شاول بيديه المضرجة  بدماء ضحاياه، متلبسًا بجريمته، ليُطرح حيًا في أعماق جهنم، بل، بدلاً من ذلك، حصل  على مظهر غير محدود لنعمة غنية متفاضلة إذ سمع تلك الكلمات: «قُم وقف على رجليك  لأني لهذا ظهرت لك، لأنتخبك خادمًا وشاهدًا بما رأيت وبما سأظهرُ لك به، مُنقذًا  إياك من الشعب ومن الأمم الذين أنا الآن أُرسلك إليهم، لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من  ظلمات إلى نور، ومن سلطان الشيطان إلى الله، حتى ينالوا بالإيمان بي غفران الخطايا  ونصيبًا مع المقدسين» ( أع 26: 16  - 18).
> ...


شكرااا للمرور الغالى والكريم جداا


----------



## سور (19 يوليو 2010)

اجابه رائعه ومقنعه
شكراا اخى الهيسى 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## النهيسى (20 يوليو 2010)

سور قال:


> اجابه رائعه ومقنعه
> شكراا اخى الهيسى
> الرب يباركك​


شكرا 

مرور رائع وجميل جدا

الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يوليو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> شكرا لكم


شكرا  

مرور  جميل جدا

الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 يوليو 2010)

شكراا لك اخ النهيسي​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكراا لك اخ النهيسي​


*
شكرا  

 مرور فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يبارككم​*​


----------

